#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 幻想森林 >  > [討論] 來問個很殘酷的問題....

## 狼の寂

來問一個很殘酷的問題。。。
對象是所有有看過狼與辛香料，並喜歡賢狼赫蘿的獸

問題來囉:
若假設有一天，你能夠從兩個世界裡選擇一個，並永久居住在裡面，你會選擇哪一個?
1，居住在有著賢狼赫蘿的那個世界，但進去之後你是一般人，不過可以跟赫蘿獨自相處，直到你老死

2，進到獸界，成為一隻真正的獸，自己的一切皆由你自己來設定，毫無限制

其實這個問題對寂來說，真的很難做抉擇。
寂非常喜歡赫蘿，但寂也想實現成為獸的這個夢想。

這個問題應該是取決與對於愛與夢想間的抉擇

寂的話呢，經過一小段時間的深思熟慮之後，決定選擇與赫蘿相處一輩子
因為寂真的無法割捨對於賢狼的情感，而成為獸的夢想可以用跟狼神赫蘿相處做為一部分的替代
藉由與赫蘿相處做為無法實現夢想的慰藉
這就是寂的答案   ，  不過要捨棄夢想寂也很心痛
心裡淌血中.....

寂想問問看其它獸的想法與意見，方便的話可以詳細一點
因為寂還蠻好奇的....


這還真是一個困難的抉擇，若是內心不夠堅定，或許無法做出決定?

----------


## 斯冰菊

TO  阿寂：

      本狼只有在漫畫店看過這個系列，由於本狼不喜歡單純獸耳與尾巴的造型，所以本狼選擇2.成為一隻真正的獸！！！

      不過看了
維基的介紹：

http://zh.wikipedia.org/zh-tw/%E7%8B...A6%99%E6%96%99

之後，發現那個世界正教徒似乎頗為猖獗；而異教徒則只有在少數地區能存活下來，其他地區的異教徒飽受教會(城中有著連商人都自嘆不如的貪婪祭司與主教們。)歧視與迫害。異教徒信奉動物神明(信仰著各式各樣的神靈，屬於多神教，被一神教的教會視為反抗與異端。信仰類似青蛙、蛇、鳥、狼、熊等神靈，祈求著村莊豐收和平。)，教會自恃勢力強大，屢次討伐之；他們並沒有什麼錯，只是讓教會看不順眼，並暴露了教會空虛的精神信仰(在餓肚子時還得捐獻給教會)，惱羞成怒而遭此橫禍，完全不合理哪！！！

就本狼而言，《狼與辛香料》中所描述的社會需要治療，而教會就是其中的病因；療治之道就是多神教必須復興，狼、熊、鳥等動物神靈才能帶給民眾福祉，此絕非空談天堂地獄、「順我者生，逆我者亡」之教會所能給予。這就是解決之道！！！

好吧。似乎有點離題了*...**...* :狐狸冷汗: 

總而言之，本狼會選擇成為獸。至少在獸界中本狼可以自由決定，不受教會壓迫與宰制！！！

                                                                                     北極凍狼   斯冰菊   摯書

                                                                                                   102/4/8    13:05

                                                                                                    NO.79癸巳年花月廿八日   未初

附註：本狼文中所指之教會，悉為《狼與辛香料》中之教會，絕非現實生活中之天主教、基督教(新教)與東正教會；倘若有雷同之處，恐怕就是雷同。 :em_jackalwink:

----------


## 夜眼

唔，我先說我可能不是認真回答的，但我選擇1，爲什麽，以下幾點
1.我很喜歡赫蘿
2.赫蘿可以保護我（慚愧
3.赫蘿很寂寞，需要陪伴
4.赫蘿狼的樣子太可愛了
5.赫蘿很聰明
6.赫蘿很正
7.赫蘿很傲嬌，很適合做伴侶
8.可以和赫蘿生很多狼寶寶（？
以上.....

----------


## 悠輝夜

恩...小悠的話,會選2
賢狼可說是小悠的偶像啊,不過小悠自己應該保護不了她,只能被她保護
某種程度上來說被保護,關心很好,不過如果只能依賴的話,或許某天,連正眼也得不到吧
而且小悠希望不僅能被保護,更能在有些時候保護所喜歡的獸
其次,小悠喜歡自由,不想受到狼辛中教會的束縛
所以,選擇成為真正的獸,搖著我的尾巴,揮著我的爪子,於廣大草原上奔跑
(可以的話想跟小虎和其他獸友一起呀~

----------

